# Pymatuning walleye



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Fishing Pymatuning all week on vacation. Beautiful lake! Trying to get my 1st walleye in a long time. First 2 mornings, we caught a ton of small cats from 6" to 2lbs. Too many catfish in this lake!!! Caught some small smallmouth around the causeway bridge too. 3rd morning we drifted the center of the lake just south of the causeway with the other walleye fishermen and I hooked up with 2 nice ones! 20" and 16.5". Caught them in 18-20 fow on a pink jighead with half a nightcrawler. Let it sink to the bottom then reeled up 4-5 rotations to get off the bottom where the cats were.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Just got back from hauling em in again! Our best day walleye fishing in a long time!!! Caught 6! One small one and 5 between 15" and 22"!!! Nice fat healthy eyes! Winds were real light today. Slow trolled a got one. Then drift real slow and got another in 15 fow in a stump field. Anchored and caught the rest. Pink jig was still working. Caught big one on a green roadrunner jig with half a crawler. Others came on a crappie rig with half a crawler. Also caught more cats, perch, and gills. Could have kept the gills, but we had enough to clean!


----------



## dbd31463 (Jun 24, 2012)

You did better than I did today. Trolled hot n tots for an hour and a half and caught a huge white perch. Drifted with minnows with floating jighead for an hour and a half and caught a catfish and a nice Smallmouth. Girlfriend was getting hot and wanted to go home, was a nice day on the lake though. I probably saw you out there, we were in the same area you were. Glad you got some nice Walleye!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

We were in the duck boat green colored boat anchored. Everyone was trolling around us. Went to the same spot this morning and it was too windy to fish well. Had 2-3' high waves. Caught some decent perch and gills and one small walleye.


----------



## dbd31463 (Jun 24, 2012)

We tried again too...windy with big waves. we went to the north side of causeway to get out of the waves, caught a few Perch, bunch of Catfish and a small Crappie. We did beat the storm but battled 2 to 3 footers on the way in, my little 14 footer handled it well though.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

We were out there too in our 14 footer. Not fun in those waves! Caught one 10" walleye and more cats. Went to the north side of the causeway and caught nothing. Went to a protected bay with lillypads to try for bass. Got no bass. Just cats and had a muskie hit a senko right at the boat and cut my line! 

6 mornings of fishing, we got 10 walleye, 2 were too small, some perch, some gills, 1 crappie, some smallies by the bridge, and more small catfish then I ever caught before! Good vacation, just wish we were here earlier in the year when the bite would better!


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

whats the water temp if you don't mind?....thank's


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

ignantmike said:


> whats the water temp if you don't mind?....thank's


Don't have a way to measure it, but I'd say too warm for a good bite from cool water fish like walleye. Was great for swimming though! Every walleye we cleaned had an empty stomach, but all were fat! They aren't eating much right now, but they certainly fattened up this spring on something!


----------

